# Handrail mitering



## gthang (Nov 10, 2011)

HI, Im having trouble mitering a handrail. "Bread Loaf" profile. I have one intersecting wall at the top of the stairs. Making the handrail 2 pieces. The long going down stairs and short at the top of the stairs.
After finding the angel and making the compound miter cut, the top piece rotates away from the wall and wont sit square on a bracket???
Cant see what I'm doing wrong. 
Please help, thanks.
Greg


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Is your long run on wall brackets or ballisters ? If on wall brackets they may not be at a true angle, thus when making the return may be canted or the return wall itself may be off. Or your mitre may not be cut true. These things only apply if Im understanding your description accuratly. Need more info. Are you attempting to compound a cut on the same stair line or are you returning to a wall ? If so youll need to level out the handrail before a 90 degree mitre or youll find that there is no compound cut available.


----------



## gthang (Nov 10, 2011)

They are on wall brackets. Its an inside corner. SAme stair line.Like in the pic, it woud be the first cut coming up the stair. But it angels (140 deg.) and continues up then stops. Besides the simple end returns its the only compound miter.


----------



## jbald (Dec 11, 2011)

Rake angle compound miter joints are not possible in handrail, moldings or any trim pieces without modification of the actual profiles. Compound angled handrail segments are custom made to negotiate such transitions.

You are trying to do the "impossible".


----------

